# Hunt and Field Training Plans for the Week of Sept. 9-16



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What's everyone doing?
We are still at National. We went training today with Max's Mom, and a couple of her friends. STILL seeing some issues with multiples, although I admit he's gotten better. Didn't get the "blank stare" on the line, but he did pop once out in the field.
Tomorrow Max's Mom (Ann) and I both run the WC and the WCX with our dogs. Wish us luck!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good Luck to you both


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Good luck to all!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

um Holly, don't you have anything else to say??


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> um Holly, don't you have anything else to say??


Winter received her 3rd Senior Pass today, 11 out of 26 dogs passed. She received nice comments from the judges.


Now go to sleep Barb, you have a big day tomorrow.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Way to go !!! Congratulations


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Barb and Ann have fun and good luck at WC/X!
Congrats Hollyk.

This week: continue drills in evenings, class Tuesday, prob/maybe marks next weekend.

Got home after 10 last night from my club HHHRA NAHRA test - leg 3 Hunter Stake for Gladys. She makes my job so easy, I just stand there.
We do need to work on obedience, manners, creeping, and delivery.

I think my favorite part of the test is the trail. You literally watch the dog follow their nose, leading them right to the bird, an amazing illustration of their natural talent and purpose of their breeding. Gladys did awesome.

I am fried though, committee, long drive, long work day :--sleep:
Gonna veg today. :wavey:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay    Congrats on your Pass  Good girl Gladys


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats to Dawn and Gladys!! Great job!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito didn't just pass the WC and WCX today, he slammed them. I was very proud of him, the "old Tito" was back. No trouble at all on the triple. Good dog. 
And the best part.....

I GOT DUCK BANDS!!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Finally duck bands!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations Team Tito!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> tito didn't just pass the wc and wcx today, he slammed them. I was very proud of him, the "old tito" was back. No trouble at all on the triple. Good dog.
> And the best part.....
> 
> I got duck bands!!!!


congrats!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  Congrats!! 
So what are you going to do with the duck bands?



hotel4dogs said:


> Tito didn't just pass the WC and WCX today, he slammed them. I was very proud of him, the "old Tito" was back. No trouble at all on the triple. Good dog.
> And the best part.....
> 
> I GOT DUCK BANDS!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL Sharon, I may have to have them bronzed, he has 15 passes and FINALLY got 2 duck bands!!!! I will hang them from my whistle lanyard as is the custom in this area. 
We run a SH test today. It will be awesome, since we are doing it just for fun. I figured that after he humored me all week doing the "other" stuff I would enter him in all the field events for which he is eligible so he would have a chance to have some fun, too.
He wasn't ready for Master, so we entered senior.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Good luck again today. I hope you have 3 bands to hang from your lanyard by the end of the day. Go Team Tito!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito didn't just pass the WC and WCX today, he slammed them. I was very proud of him, the "old Tito" was back. No trouble at all on the triple. Good dog.
> And the best part.....
> 
> I GOT DUCK BANDS!!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats to all on the passes and what sounds like great memories ... and DUCK BANDS!!! I got one too LOL. :--king:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito passed a VERY meaty SH test today. I was so proud of him, I didn't see any of his "issues" on the memory birds, and he handled very nicely on the blinds. Only 12 of the 22 dogs in our flight passed, and most of them were run by pros or field trialers. The monster boy was a GOOD boy.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WooHoo Everyone! Congratulations on all the passes...and duck bands!

I'm still working on doubles with Dooley. Tag is still having issues, so I have not done any real training with him until we can get this thing figured out. He's been off the antibiotic for two weeks now. After a week the CBC showed a normal WC count, I'm going to wait to celebrate until after our next blood test next week. Hence the reason I have been missing on the threads. I hope to get back to normal once this thing is resolved.


----------

